# The Academy Awards are tonight!!!!



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and i'm still in the midst of my remodel-PLUS i have to work tonight-IF ANYONE is watching it and wouldn't mind recording it for me, I would appreciate it greatly...

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a timer set on my TiVo.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

HD Academy awards, great for those dresses with the slit waaaayy up the thigh!!!!:eek2::new_Eyecr


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Funniest part of the awards was the opening film... Michael Moore ranting about how ROTK is a "fictional war" had me rolling out of my chair.


----------

